# 29er mtb bike with straight top tube - without sloping?



## vanderzee (Mar 18, 2021)

i will be doing xc, and for fun rides

i am looking for 29er frame or bike mtb bike with straight top tube - without sloping - any suggestions?

for now i leaning towards a rigid surly krampus, so any bikes or frames in this price range are valid

when the whole covid crisis blows over i intend to buy a 29er mtb, preferably with 4130 chromoly frame - and i have a voodoo zombie 500 fork to put on it.

i looked at many brands, and they all have sloping, some so much that the bike hardly has a front triangle anymore

_*besides aesthetics (i think sloping top tubes ar ugly) the straight(er) top tube vou allow a bigger frame bag, and make it easier to carry the bike*_

thanks a lot


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

29"







us.chromagbikes.com


----------



## trulede (Sep 12, 2018)

The sloping top tube is there for a few reasons, the most practical of which is that it allows for a dropper seat post to be installed, but also, the shifters are less likely to impact against the frame in a crash. There are a few other reasons.

But I agree with you regarding the aesthetics.

Never-the-less Specialized XC bikes have a fairly horizontal top tube. There are plenty of Ti or Steel framed bikes which are fairly traditional, and a few will even have lugs for mounting luggage. 

Moots in the US
Stanton if you want something modern/progressive


----------



## NotoTIP (May 15, 2017)

What size frame are you? A hardtail in a L is probably going to have a much less slope. I bought a Charge Cooker based on a picture of a small frame and was super disappointed when I felt like I was on a road track frame in the L.


----------



## vanderzee (Mar 18, 2021)

trulede said:


> The sloping top tube is there for a few reasons, the most practical of which is that it allows for a dropper seat post to be installed, but also, the shifters are less likely to impact against the frame in a crash. There are a few other reasons.
> 
> But I agree with you regarding the aesthetics.
> 
> ...


its mostly for standover height, and i have 90 cm inseam, so it should not be an issue, and i could not care less about dropper seattubes

i would love to ride a moots, but the price tag is too high
stanton seems to have especially deep sloping top tubes


----------



## vanderzee (Mar 18, 2021)

NotoTIP said:


> What size frame are you? A hardtail in a L is probably going to have a much less slope. I bought a Charge Cooker based on a picture of a small frame and was super disappointed when I felt like I was on a road track frame in the L.


yes large 20" or 21"

you are right, large frames really have less sloping, knowing this makes it easier to find a bike

thanks


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Commencal Meta AMHT
Ragley Big Al or Big Wig
NS Bikes Eccentric
Nukeproof Scout

These are just off the top of my head, but theres heaps out there


----------



## vanderzee (Mar 18, 2021)

cmg said:


> Ragley Big Al or Big Wig


but all the bikes you mentioned have very sloping tubes, and i was looking for NON sloping frames...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

sorry, my mistake, I figured you meant without curving


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

ok im confused. i was thinking the same as cmg.... what did you really mean?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

I believe he means horizontal.

Marin Pine Mountain has the flattest I know of on a current production model.


----------



## vanderzee (Mar 18, 2021)

cmg said:


> sorry, my mistake, I figured you meant without curving


yeah, no problem at all
i just wanted a bike that looks more like oldshool 26 xc bikes - straight top tube, not super sloping like modern bikes



cmg said:


> sorry, my mistake, I figured you meant without curving





looks easy from here said:


> I believe he means horizontal.
> 
> Marin Pine Mountain has the flattest I know of on a current production model.


now i'm in love with the Marin Pine! 

4130 CrMo, no dropper tube, great geometry, will fit the voodoo fork, and its ready for bikepacking, and very little sloping on the top tube - perfect!

many thanks


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Glad to help. It was on my short list a couple years ago when I was shopping for a bike with a bunch of the same desires as you.


----------



## vanderzee (Mar 18, 2021)

looks easy from here said:


> Glad to help. It was on my short list a couple years ago when I was shopping for a bike with a bunch of the same desires as you.


thanks really, this bike will be great

and did you buy a marin?


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

cmg said:


> Commencal Meta AMHT
> Ragley Big Al or Big Wig
> NS Bikes Eccentric
> Nukeproof Scout
> ...


I understand the post and I could own any of the bikes you mentioned. I just ordered a Ragley Big Al in fact, think the sloping tube is cool.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

vanderzee said:


> thanks really, this bike will be great
> 
> and did you buy a marin?


I went with a Jamis DragonSlayer. Also steel with a large front triangle.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

PTCbiker said:


> I understand the post and I could own any of the bikes you mentioned. I just ordered a Ragley Big Al in fact, think the sloping tube is cool.


Oh nice 
I´ve been on a "modified" Meta AMHT for two years now (which I absolutely love), and have been looking at the Big Al frame with interest, a few little Geo differences which I think would work for me


----------



## vanderzee (Mar 18, 2021)

looks easy from here said:


> I went with a Jamis DragonSlayer. Also steel with a large front triangle.


that a sweet bike!
shame it got remodeled in 2021, but i want to buy a used anyways, now i am also consider getting the jamis dragonslayer 
this is great, now i have 2 options

thanks again


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

vanderzee said:


> now i'm in love with the Marin Pine!
> 
> 4130 CrMo, no dropper tube, great geometry, will fit the voodoo fork, and its ready for bikepacking, and very little sloping on the top tube - perfect!
> 
> many thanks


You really should give his post a "like." Doing so is not only nice, it also awards him points... which he's collecting so he can acquire the latest, upgraded MTBR toaster. It's slacker & lower than last year's model.
=sParty


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

vanderzee said:


> that a sweet bike!
> shame it got remodeled in 2021, but i want to buy a used anyways, now i am also consider getting the jamis dragonslayer
> this is great, now i have 2 options
> 
> thanks again


FYI the DragonSlayer only came as 27.5+. It'll fit 29" wheels, but you'll have to supply your own. Same with the 2017-20 Pine Mountains, iirc.



Sparticus said:


> the latest, upgraded MTBR toaster. It's slacker & lower than last year's model.
> =sParty


But is it longer, too?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Trek 520?









Miles' Flat Bar Trek 520: Little Red Corvette


The stock Trek 520, the quintessential steel touring bike in the brand's lineup, wasn't quite doing it for Miles. Here is his take on a classic, complete with a flat bar conversion, 1x11 drivetrain, and the absolute biggest tires he could fit. Find details, lots of photos, and a complete build...




bikepacking.com


----------



## vanderzee (Mar 18, 2021)

J_Westy said:


> Trek 520?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well yes!
this looks totally old shool 90's bike with 29er size, love it,
looking at the 520 Grando as its 29" and even comes with a front rack and a nice green color

many thanks!


----------

